# Ne tt-rs gtg



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey guys! So this past Saturday there was a GTG for TT-RS's. The event was hosted by AWE Tuning and was put together by Mike (sorry dont know his username). A few of us MKI guys and girl showed up and tagged along for just a day full of fun driving, seeing friends and making new ones. I'll let the pictures tell the rest:thumbup:
















































































































































































































































I'd like to give a big thanks to everyone who made this happen. I know all of us had a great time and would love to do this again soon! 
-James


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Nice work James! The Mike was me!:wave: Thanks for coming out, it was great meeting you and your friends. :thumbup:


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

Cross post to QW thread...

http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt2/msgs/18939.phtml


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Cross post to QW thread...
> 
> http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt2/msgs/18939.phtml



I will just put them here...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

That was a great day. Next time I will hopefully have my TT with me. Thanks again!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Black BeauTTy said:


> Cross post to QW thread...
> 
> http://forums.quattroworld.com/tt2/msgs/18939.phtml


You will have to do this for me as I'm not a member on that forum. Thanks!


----------



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

Great pics James! I especially love the last two -- of Chris & I blowing right by the turn that everyone else took (we have our wife/girlfriend to thank for missing that one  ).

I'll hopefully having a bunch of photos up shortly.

It was AWE-some meeting everyone! (OK, bad AWE pun there)


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Haha I got a good laugh out of it. I made it to that corner just before you guys got there. I didn't have time to set up and that's why the first shots of you guys pulling out are blurry.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

Looks like you all had a great time the rest of the day. Here are some shots I took at AWE.


BlownEuros_TT-RS_GTG_04142012_01 by J.Owen Photo, on Flickr


BlownEuros_TT-RS_GTG_04142012_03 by J.Owen Photo, on Flickr

The full set on Flickr at http://flic.kr/s/aHsjyXZMhE


----------



## krenshaw (Feb 16, 2012)

*My G2G pics*

^^ Nice! Here's my photos from the day


My RS, all washed up and prepped the night before.












Ready to go the next morning (the neighbors LOVE it when I fire her up at 5:30am!)












We made excellent time and arrived safely at AWE!



































Todd's 750hp beastie joined in on the fun!














"C'mon... let's race!"













Mike's AWE/GIAC massaged TT-RS on display in the shop
























Stop #1 at the Orchard, for some driver refueling.














Mike & Kim's cars... our local guides for the day.















Mike's friend's gorgeous BMW 1M





























































Stop #2 -- Photo op in the weeds!















































Mike giving us pointers on how to catch air on the next leg of the run 














Last stop at the mansion...













Kyle's sweet S4 Avant (love the Alaska plate!)
























Doug heading out...













And parting ways after an epic day...


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Nice pictures guys!


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

Photos from Chris D - our chase car Mini driver! He'll be posting more pics as the week goes on - he's editing the rest - if they're anything like the ones he took of my car a few weeks back they should be amazing.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/tifosichris/sets/72157629461093558/


----------



## indeeditzjay (Jan 28, 2012)

heres some of mine, only got a few good shots.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/indeeditzjay/


----------



## ttredline (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow looks fun . You guys know where I can find more info about upcoming regional G2G? I am from Washington state.


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

Lots of GREAT shots - the memories of this meet will be forever etched! 

What a awesome meet - I really appreciate Michael going the extra yard and setting this all up. I had an absolute blast on the back roads and had some pulled BBQ the way that it should be had - i.e., with coleslaw on top. I got to hear and see that wonderful looking and sweet sounding AWE switch path exhaust; nice piece of functional art! And last, but not least, I got to meet the stars of the meet, the folks who I'd only know via screen names. It was a pleasure sharing our love of cars and getting together to support and share thoughts and ideas. 

I cannot wait until we can do this or something similar again. In the meantime, enjoy in excellent health!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Well said :thumbup:


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

I am sooo friggin jealous!!!!! 

Looks like a really epic day with lots of fun and "spirited" driving.. Man I need to come to the U.S with my TTRS!!!


----------



## tierwun (Jul 20, 2012)

*Decision made.*

I was on fence about going with a RS5 or a TT R S.
See you guys at the next gtg!


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

tierwun said:


> I was on fence about going with a RS5 or a TT R S.
> See you guys at the next gtg!


And you made the right one! Of course all of us here are biased.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

tierwun said:


> I was on fence about going with a RS5 or a TT R S.
> See you guys at the next gtg!


You would be equally welcome in either!


----------

